# Eberle PLS 509S



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Bin Neuling hier und habe eine Frage.
Ich habe eine PLS509S von Eberle, weiss aber nicht, wie sie programmiert wird, Habe weder Handbuch noch Datenkabel oder Software dafür.Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen, welche Software ich dazu brauche, bzw. ob ich ein extra Datenkabel brauch, um mit dem Ding was anzufangen?
Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar, will ja das gute Stück nicht in den Müll werfen..


----------



## M_o_t (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
denke mit Edops2plus sollte sie programmierbar sein. Als Datenkabel brauchst du wahrschienlich eine Leitung mit Namen Eberele DL7.6. Eberle gibt es ja leider nicht mehr, wurde wohl von Fanuc aufgekauft.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es noch  eine Seite, Eberle.at, die stellen auch Automatisierungsgeräte her, weiss aber nicht, ob das die gleichen sind, habe noch nicht Kontakt mit Ihnen aufnehmen können, ist auch schon recht alt die SPS, so Baujahr 1991


----------



## Tom123 (18 Oktober 2005)

Habe mich nun mal angemeldet.
Werd wohl noch etwas öfters das Forum hier besuchen, stehen ja sehr viele nützliche Sachen hier drin


----------



## cmm1808 (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wende Dich an "GE-Fanuc".

Hier kann man noch EBERLE Hard-Software beziehen.
Handbücher gibts auch noch.

Mit Edops2 sollte die Steuerung programmierbar sein.
Die Programmierung gestalltet sich ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Habe vor ca. 4 Jahren das letzte mal damit gearbeitet.

Die Software läuft unter DOS.

Programmierung in AWL mit Zeilenorientierung.
Aufpassen! Immer Leerzeilen als Reserve vorsehen.
Einfügen von Programmzeilen ist nicht möglich.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, werden die wenigen vorhandenen Timer mittels Potentiometer (am CPU Gehäuse) eingestellt.

Nach der Programmfertigstellung muß man eine Art Übersetzungslauf Starten.

Aber Genaueres steht in der Doku.

Viel Spaß
und Grüße

Christian


----------

